# What time do you commute and how far?



## hesston (Sep 21, 2009)

Just curious what time everyone rides in/back, and how far your rides are...?


----------



## topomatt (Oct 11, 2011)

Start work for 9:30 pm till 6 in the morning. Round trip - 1 1/2 miles.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

11 PM to 7 AM
3.1 mi each way straight from A to B
run by the convenience store bumps it up to 7 miles and the supermarket makes it to about 10mi.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I work 9 a.m. to 5:30 p.m., and ride 8 mi each way. I could go in earlier and leave earlier, but this allows me some daylight on the morning commute, even in winter.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

7 to 4 for me. 11.5 miles each way, about half of it thru a park. Morning is good, the cars are pretty slow at 6 am but they are a bit faster at 4 on the way home. Still not horrible as I hit the road before traffic really starts to hit.


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

I go to the office when I need to or if I have meetings--no set schedule. Mostly I work from home or I'm traveling. 
6 miles one way, C-store and gym are right in my path.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

07.00 start work at 08.00. Ride home at 16.00.

11 miles each way, use about 35 mins on my road bike, 42 mins. on my cx.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

I leave the house about 5:00am and usually get home around 6:30PM. 36 miles round trip.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I leave the house at 6:30 am and the ride is 6 miles one way...get to work in about 20min the easy way. I have a 7.5 mile trail option and a 9 mile paved option if I have an extra 15 minutes.

I leave work and head for home at about 3:30... slightly longer (uphill) ride home.


----------



## quattroman (Aug 11, 2011)

I live to close to work that is its more of a hustle to get the bike down the stairs. 8 minutes walking about 2 on the bike. I have not driven to work in over a year; unless the some obvious exceptions (court date, running some errands during work hours, have to go some place right after work).


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Start @ 7:30-7:45 depending on weather/bike. Ride 5 miles round trip. Home by 5:15pm. I have a 3 mi round trip option if I'm running late or weather is really crappy, but its not as safe or fun.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm back in school for the year. First class is at 9:30 four days a week. The end of my day is pretty ragged - nominally 5:20 three days a week, but the lab class doesn't always run its full time and I sometimes stick around to get more work done. It's close, so the commute is a little short of fifteen minutes each way, maybe a little over ten when I really hustle. Looking at Google Earth, about 2.2 miles each way. (Wow, I lose a lot of time at intersections!)

Today is my no-morning-classes day.  Although I've been leaving the house later than this anyway this week.

Over the summer, I spent about an hour a day commuting. About twenty-five minutes to work and thirty-five minutes home - different route selections and worse afternoon traffic.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Head in at around 7:30am and head home at around 5:00pm. In the mornings I take the direct route which is about 5mi. Most nights I meander home on MUPs and singletrack, ranging anywhere from about 8mi to 15mi.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

I leave for work around 6:30am and depending on my mood, weather, and time, I take one of 4 different routes to work. Between 8 and 12 miles. 25-40 min. Leave work around 4 and usually take the all bike path way home, 12 miles. There is a 50 mile, all bike path way home that I take sometimes. 4 hours for that route.


----------



## ChipM (Jul 12, 2007)

I work 8-4:30, and my commute takes just under an hour so I'm usually trying to be out the door by 7:00am and then end up back home just before 5:30. :thumbsup: Commute is 12 miles each way with a little dirt mixed in there. Usually I take a longer option on the way home if I don't have anywhere to be, in that case it's usually 15-20 miles with a lot more dirt.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Simonns said:


> There is a 50 mile, all bike path way home that I take sometimes.


Wow, I didn`t know that 50 mile bike paths existed! There`s one about 30 miles long that we sometimes drive 2 hours to just for the pleasure of pedalling for an afternoon.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*6:30am and 4:30pm*

14 miles round trip not including bevmo


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

This thread came to mind while pedaling home and thought it would be neat if everyone took a bikecommute pic at the same time on the same day and posted it. But looking at the variety of schedules, maybe the time would have to be more flexible. Maybe 7 a.m. Wednesday or as close to that as your commute allows? If there seems to be interest, I will post a separate thread "calling all commuters" to take a picture. Thoughts?


----------



## hesston (Sep 21, 2009)

mtbxplorer said:


> This thread came to mind while pedaling home and thought it would be neat if everyone took a bikecommute pic at the same time on the same day and posted it. But looking at the variety of schedules, maybe the time would have to be more flexible. Maybe 7 a.m. Wednesday or as close to that as your commute allows? If there seems to be interest, I will post a separate thread "calling all commuters" to take a picture. Thoughts?


Go for it!

Personally I Start at 1pm and ride 18 miles in and go back at midnight.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^Hesston, it looks like you`re the Lone Swingshifter. I did a three month rotation on swing about a year and a half ago, but took my "off graveyard" break on day shift this year.

Sounds like fun, MtbX. I`ll watch for the call to action.


----------



## riiz (Jul 8, 2010)

Work from 4:30pm to 11'ish, commute is about 9.2 miles each way, slightly uphill on the way home too.


----------



## Dgtlbliss (Aug 21, 2008)

Usually work from noon to 8:30pm 32mi round trip on limestone paths and road. It takes me about an hour each way.

I'm starting a new job Monday that is about 3.5 miles from home. This is gonna seriously cut down my weekly miles, so I'm going to have to find more time to ride elsewhere.


----------



## luretattoo (Oct 3, 2011)

to work 1pm...home 10pm. 17miles one way. the two miles in town are by far the most dangerous/scary.


----------



## dem44 (Oct 17, 2011)

I work from 0730-1600. One way is about 17km. I try to stay on the trails and bridges to avoid cars...they are dangerous. Takes about 1 hour each way by bike. Takes 1 hour 15 minutes by car, traffic is a beast out here.


----------



## JodyH (Sep 22, 2011)

5:30am - 3:00pm
4.5 miles each way through the center of town.
Takes me 13 minutes or so.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Leave the house at 6:45am, start work at 8:00am, head home at 4:30pm and get home around 5:15. I have several different routes depending on my mood, most common one is 10 miles each way, I can do as little as 6.5, but it's not as safe of a ride, so I usually avoid it.


----------



## dkbikes4life (Nov 20, 2010)

I rarely ride to work, but do every now and then. I start work at about 8 am and get off at about 5. 9 miles each way riding through downtown Orlando traffic at rush hour both ways. Fun stuff.


----------



## valentin_84 (Feb 7, 2010)

6am-2pm. I have to leave an hour early.


----------



## apatron (Feb 9, 2010)

I work ~7am-4 or 4:30pm, start the commute in at around 6 or a bit before. 20 miles each way. Takes a little over an hour. Love leaving early because the traffic is much lighter. when I'm feeling like a little more climbing I have a 28 and 30 mile route I like, but usually don't do both ways on those days.


----------



## Solrider (Aug 6, 2009)

I only commute 3 days a week, and 2 of those days are fairly flexible...I'm usually out of the house by 10a and back on the road by 5p. Fridays I'm out by 745a and not back on the road till 8p. 

11.33 miles each way.


----------



## WRX-Rob (Aug 10, 2010)

6 miles to the closest bus stop which takes me into town or 13 miles on a tight, two lane, no shoulder busy road. 1 hour each way riding through or taking the bus. I work 6:30-3:30 and usually hit the road at 5am.


----------



## Flier2niner (Oct 19, 2011)

6 Mi Commute Both Ways
Start 0600 end 1800


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Leave the house by 6:45AM.
11.5-13 miles (one way), depending on the route.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

2pm and 8 pm monday through thursday. to school. 4.6 mile round trip. with a few good hills. I wish there were more... I'm one of those sicko's that loves to burn up hills. Its a good pain.

I do more than that. bike=car. so... I'd average maybe 8ish miles a day?


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

I leave my place at 4:24 to catch the bus at the P&R. Then take it 50 minutes to the ferry in Clinton. Then across the straits to Mukilteo and then ride to the train platform. Train takes forty minute to get downtown.

Then I finally get to ride 6.2 miles in one direction (almost all flat, very slight grade at best) to work.

Repeat process at the end of the day.Total time for_ each_ way is 2:50. If I miss the train then its three hours-plus each way every day.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Dayamn. Glad I live on the mainland.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Dayamn. Glad I live on the mainland.


Andrw, not me! And nothing against you, seriously. I used to have a _thirty second_ commute, literally. My Wanderlodge was right next to work, but that got old after a few years. I couldn't wait to get back on the island. Time slows, people do, and everything seems like it will work out somehow, or we'll just accept the fact its broken and live with it....island life...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I`m with Andrew, Unicrown. Glad you find the disadvantages worth the trouble, but there`s no way I want to spend that much time commuting every day.


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

When I ride its 7 km/4.5 miles each way, mostly along the dedicated pathway system off road, with a bit of single track (including an intense 200 ft climb to get things really going in the morning). Leave around 9 am, and from work 5-6 pm, depending. Its a reverse commute which makes the traffic pressure a little less.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

All hours of the day, usually heading home at 6 or 8:30pm. Almost traffic free commute on paths and byways. 3.1 miles one way takes 12-15mins on the roadie, a little more on either of my mountain bikes. The couple intersections I hit suck thoroughly.


----------



## slower_than_u (Sep 28, 2008)

I switched from 0700-1500 to 2300-0700 in June and my bicycle commuting really took a hit. My ride is 13 miles one way. I usually leave the house around 2130 and generally enjoy the evening commute much more, there is less traffic and I am firmly in control of my physical state. I can't say the same after I have stayed awake all night! It's super hard to get going and some mornings my balance and depth perception are severly affected by my body literally trying to shut down. At times, a couple of miles pedaling wakes me up and the ride is not so bad but more often, I am in a serious fog all the way home. Not the best when you are trying to stay out of the way of the fools in cars rushing to work.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I currently use public transit to make the 30mi trip. Up at 0530 to leave for the bus stop at 0640. I get to work at 0800 and wait outside until 0900 when the first person shows up. I leave work at 1630 to catch the bus and am home by 1900. 

I was thinking about bike commuting into work and maybe home, it would take about 1hr 40min of travel one way. Who thinks I should actually do this? If Mtbexplorer does do the commute picture thing I might make that the inaugural ride to work.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Rodar, I totally understand, and didn't mean to imply anything. To each their own, and if it makes them a happier person we all win. I wish I had more bike miles into my daily commute, but it just doesn't work that way. And I wish it were dirt! Sigh... years ago I used to ride all the way in dirt, that was a blast.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

Leave at 4:15am for a 26 mile commute. Leave work 4-6pm for another 26 miles. A couple days per week.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

I am in Michigan and I commute at 7 am for 10 miles of city streets then back again around 5 for the other 10 miles.


----------



## Biketank (Oct 22, 2011)

7-10 Miles a day on streets depending which route I feel like taking, coupla times a week I'll do an extra 10miles extra per trip on a rough track by a river.
Should really ride more though, get fidgety when I don't ahah

Oh yea times, about 8:40am so I'm at college by 9. Return about 4pm and afternoon cycling can go on till 5/6


----------



## Vanselus (Aug 28, 2011)

7mi each way, only about 2 blocks are low-traffic street and the rest is a gravel bike path. Depart anywhere between 6am-9am and arrive back at home usually anywhere after 5:30pm. 

Totally jealous of unicrown's daily grind. As a Seattle native transplanted in Colorado, I miss me some water. Hit the San Juans once a year on vacation minimum and it's just not enough.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Vanselus said:


> 7mi each way, only about 2 blocks are low-traffic street and the rest is a gravel bike path. Depart anywhere between 6am-9am and arrive back at home usually anywhere after 5:30pm.
> 
> Totally jealous of unicrown's daily grind. As a Seattle native transplanted in Colorado, I miss me some water. Hit the San Juans once a year on vacation minimum and it's just not enough.


 Vanselus, you're missing all the fun! (just kidding). It( the rain) started today. I made it into Ballard between showers. How I wish we could trade for a week or two, I'm equally envious of your daily ride. Have a great winter!


----------



## absinth14 (Mar 24, 2008)

20 km per day, glad I dont have to wear a tie


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

17 miles each direction. Usually head out by 6:15 AM and it takes an hour. I usually leave some time after 4, 4:30 if nothing is happening. Dependingon the time of year and my mood,I may drive if I need to work late or start early. I usually ride 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## BBXTC (Jan 26, 2011)

Rode 13 miles each way with a little less than half was off road, awesome! Recently moved closer to work and round trip is about 15 now. Finding myself extremely dissatisfied lately  even if I do 5 days a week.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

Add some extra miles in a few days a week! I used to ride 3-50 miles per day depending on the route.


----------



## BBXTC (Jan 26, 2011)

Doubled my route home tonight, feeling great!


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

I leave in between 6am and 7:30am. Usually leave work around at or after 5pm. 15 miles each way, all road or paved bike paths. About as flat as it can get so I ride a single speed. I'm glad we have a shower at work!


----------



## straverse (Nov 7, 2008)

6 miles each way, but I'll add a ride on top on the way home. I leave around 8:15 in the morning and 5:30ish in the afternoon.


----------



## Hoots Magoon (Oct 7, 2011)

I ride13.5 miles each way. I leave at 5AM and it takes me a hour to get to work and 45 minutes to get home at 4PM.


----------



## seth586 (May 11, 2010)

430am and 900pm. It can vary, but I pretty much have to commute at night round trip. 4 miles door to door. It used to be 8 miles one way, which included county roads, but we just bought a house in town. I actually kind of miss that long commute.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

Workday is 6:30 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Leave house 5:15 a.m.
Arrive back at house - 5:00 p.m.



rodar y rodar said:


> Wow, I didn`t know that 50 mile bike paths existed! There`s one about 30 miles long that we sometimes drive 2 hours to just for the pleasure of pedalling for an afternoon.


Denver has a bike path network that you can get some ridiculously long rides in. A few winters ago I did a large loop around the city and got in 106 miles with no stretch of bike path repeated.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

10 miles to work on road about 7:30am, 15-25 miles back mostly off-road between 4-7pm. All on SS 29er rigid. 5 days a week, then weekends I go on longer rides for fun!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Leave the house at ~0515 and get home at ~1615.
45 miles round trip


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Usually have a 3mi commute round trip everyday going from home, to school, to job one, then job two, then home. I ride it year round, even in the redic UP winters. I Leave around 8:30 for school, get home around 6:15pm.


----------



## Anduril (Sep 7, 2009)

My round trip is 14 miles. I usually leave the house around 7:15 am and in the evening leave the office around 5:30 pm. My schedule can be varied and at times I'll go in at 5:00 a.m. and returned home at midnight.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Wow, I didn`t know that 50 mile bike paths existed! There`s one about 30 miles long that we sometimes drive 2 hours to just for the pleasure of pedalling for an afternoon.


We put together a 87 mile ride last weekend almost all on bike path except we took a wrong turn and had to ride street for about 3 miles. We could have made it 100+ ride but it was dark and we had been riding for 8 hours already. This is what happens when there is too much snow on the trails.


----------



## s0180840 (Sep 6, 2011)

25 miles round trip, which takes me about 40 minutes in the morning, and about 10 minutes longer on the way back home.
Hardtail vs race bike doesn't make a big difference, for some reason the hardtail makes me ride more agressively.
I started doing this about a month ago (started working back then). While i needed some motivation in the beginning, i am now literally cursing when i have to go by train (because of the weather, i ain't though enough yet to do this in pouring rain, maybe later...).
I pity those who go by car (unless there's no other way). Not only am i feeling better, both mentally and physically, but it's also an ideal way of multitasking (exercise + commute).


----------



## LiveFreeThenDie (Mar 21, 2010)

8.7 miles each way. Flat except for a couple of overpasses. Road and MUP. I ride in after 10 am and home after 9 pm. I've been using road bike, but wet weather is coming and I'm trying to decide if I can get fenders on my MTB or if I should invest in a hybrid with disc brakes or find an older one on CL. I'm not sure how I'll do in the colder weather. Cold ears, runny nose and eyes are my enemies.


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

I start at about 7:30 am and it is 18 miles one way. I am about to become a full-time commuter.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

My office is 12 miles from my house. I have the option of about 7 miles of MUT along the river if I feel like it, otherwise it is on the roads. I can kind of come and go at work as I please (according to daily tasks, obviously). I'm usually heading out between 6 and 7 am. Leave between 4 and 6, sometimes earlier if I can get away and extend the trip home. Looking forward to getting a better light so I won't have to worry about timing my commute around sunrise and sunset so much. I've got several great routes I take that extend my ride by 10-40 miles and give me a up to couple thousand vertical feet of climbing, which is one of the great things about riding the bike to work!


----------



## dogrange (Dec 1, 2011)

My situation is about the same as the poster above. 12 miles 1-way (flat), leave between 6-7:30 depending on what's going on in the office, come home 5-7 depending on how busy I am. My times are super variable depending on how peppy I am feeling, each 12 mile leg can take 37 minutes to over an hour.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Exactly 5 km total round trip. 5 days a week, changes every day depending on my college schedule. Last week of commuting till end of January now. I'll still be riding meanwhile, but not "commuting" 

Take about 10 mins each way depending on the traffic lights and wind.

David


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

About to get a longer commute. My office moved from 1 mile away from my house, to 4.5 miles away from my house. And of course it's all up hill on the way to work. At least the ride home is fun....


----------



## mabrew (Nov 28, 2011)

Commutes usually start @ 5 am and leave work around 4 pm. Each way is 21 to 25 miles depending on route. Only do this twice a week and no commuting during the winter months. Not a fan of the super dark and super cold combined. Can't wait for spring.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mabrew said:


> Not a fan of the super dark and super cold combined. Can't wait for spring.


That comes off kind of funny to me (hope you don`t mind). I can tell a difference between "cold" and "super cold", but "dark" and "super dark"? As far as I can see (or can`t see), dark is dark.
And personally, I like riding in the dark, but I can imagine how another might not


----------



## mabrew (Nov 28, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> That comes off kind of funny to me (hope you don`t mind). I can tell a difference between "cold" and "super cold", but "dark" and "super dark"? As far as I can see (or can`t see), dark is dark.
> And personally, I like riding in the dark, but I can imagine how another might not


Ha, looking at it again it does seem funny. Someone once told me that I tended to over use adjectives.

I guess what I was trying to say was that there are levels of darkness, you know, when there is no moon or the sky is overcast vs a clear sky and a full moon.

I'm all for riding in the dark, but man when it is "super" dark, riding in the cold feels like swimming in ice water.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Leave home at 6:30-7:00 AM, Leave work as close to 5:00 as possible. 25 miles round trip, extended significantly in the summer months. Pretty much stick to the direct route when it is wicked cold and wicked dark. Once it gets wicked extra super cold I drive which is about -5F. The super duper dark hasn't held me in yet. It did last year but now I'm lit when I ride.


----------



## spartacus001 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wake up at 7am drive the kids to school, mount my bike 9am
17mi/26km each way.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I leave at 6:30 AM, 4 mile commute across San Francisco, usually throw in a little dirt in Golden Gate Park. I ride home around 3 or 4pm, and always throw in a little dirt.


----------



## fordtraitor19 (Jul 30, 2011)

Leave the house at 530 am ride to a cafe for breakfast. 2 miles there. Then 6.5 miles to work. Leave work at 6 pm and ride 8.5 miles all uphill home. All riding done on streets in high traffic areas. Normall use my road bike but since the frame is cracked and awaiting warranty approval I make the MTB happen. Overall its a better bike to commute on. I work 4 days a week but ride a minimum of 6 days a week


----------



## lsnoopyq (Jan 8, 2012)

6 AM to 2:30 PM. I leave for work @5:10 AM. It's 5 mi. each way. My ride is straight down PCH from Dana Point to Laguna Beach, Ca.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

15 miles each way ( but I can also work from home). Leave home at 7am, leave the office between 4 and 6


----------



## shortrider (Apr 21, 2008)

I leave the house at 6 AM and walk into work about 8 AM after the shower and change of clothes. Ride takes an hour and forty minutes for the 25 miles in. mostly levy, gravel path, sidewalk and singletrack. There is one section that I have to jump in the street but it is a long school zone and I hump it up to 20 mph to keep up with the cars.

Leave work about 5 pm and takes same time to get home. No school zone though so I have to be careful in the street section. 

Only do it on Tuesday and Thursday though.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

hesston said:


> Just curious what time everyone rides in/back, and how far your rides are...?


Average about 7.5 miles each way. It actually depends on the route(s) I choose and varies between 6.7 and right at 8.0 but is often right at 7.5 miles.

I just got switched from my beloved night shift to a evenings-ish shift. Before I rode in at 7:30PM and rode home about 0800. Now I am riding in to school before work at about 0630 and then riding home just before midnight. I miss being the only cyclist on the road on my way in, but now some mornings my girlfriend joins me on my ride in as her work is just a couple of blocks from my school. :thumbsup:


----------



## sshults (Jan 26, 2012)

When I started biking last February, my commute was about 8.2 miles or so. Took me an hour and 16 minutes  I kept getting lost and had somehow forgotten everything about bikes. By June I had it down to just under 25 minutes if I pushed it. I'd wake up at 6 and be at work around 7 or so.

We moved closer to work so I'm only 4 miles away now. Waking up around 7 or so and making it to work by 7:45 because I'm getting slower getting ready. This new route has a major uphill. Sucks but it's a good bit of exercise


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

Had a bad last few months. I got injured at the end of November. I tore my oblique muscle on the left hand side, really close to my pelvis. I haven't really been riding my bike or exercising because my doctor and chiropractor friend told me that I should rest for a while; so I did. Fast forward to the present and I went in to see the doc regarding my progression. I have a huge knot of scar tissue about the size of a golf ball that is taking forever to work itself out. I need to see a physical therapist every few days so she can dig her fingers into my side and pull the fibers apart and stretch them out, it really doesn't feel good. 

I am able to ride again so I trudged into work today on my bike. I, not thinking, left at my regular time, 7:30. About 30 minutes into the ride I felt my left side tighten up, a lot. No pain, just unpleasant and tiring. Today, it took me 2 hours and 15 minutes to make it in today. I gotta make this happen. I was so glad to be able to ride again, now it's just a chore until I make a full recovery.

My new time updated:

Leave at 6:45 am
Total distance 18 miles one way
Hopefully make it in at 9:00 am


----------



## hesston (Sep 21, 2009)

rufio said:


> Had a bad last few months. I got injured at the end of November. I tore my oblique muscle on the left hand side, really close to my pelvis. I haven't really been riding my bike or exercising because my doctor and chiropractor friend told me that I should rest for a while; so I did. Fast forward to the present and I went in to see the doc regarding my progression. I have a huge knot of scar tissue about the size of a golf ball that is taking forever to work itself out. I need to see a physical therapist every few days so she can dig her fingers into my side and pull the fibers apart and stretch them out, it really doesn't feel good.
> 
> I am able to ride again so I trudged into work today on my bike. I, not thinking, left at my regular time, 7:30. About 30 minutes into the ride I felt my left side tighten up, a lot. No pain, just unpleasant and tiring. Today, it took me 2 hours and 15 minutes to make it in today. I gotta make this happen. I was so glad to be able to ride again, now it's just a chore until I make a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Wow man, I feel ya...welcome back to it!

About a month ago I messed up my right knee with a torn ligament...the posterior cruciate ligament...painful motherf*cker.

But, I just moved, so my 19 mile commute is now 4.5!


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

hesston said:


> Wow man, I feel ya...welcome back to it!
> 
> About a month ago I messed up my right knee with a torn ligament...the posterior cruciate ligament...painful motherf*cker.
> 
> But, I just moved, so my 19 mile commute is now 4.5!


Yeah bro. Torn fibers don't heal very well at all. It feels like a lifetime.

I too am looking into a few new places to move to because it's a buyers market right now. Hopefully I'll cinch up one of these places that are only about 7 miles or so from work. I used to have a 1.5 mile commute at my last job, that was sweet. I would run to work and take the bike if I was running late .


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Leave about 7:15 am, bike 9 miles in to work (about 50 minutes), 95% on dedicated bike lanes or on low traffic roads in neighborhoods. To get home, I ride the bike to MetroRail station (about 10 minutes), 20 minutes on the train, ride another 12 minutes through a business park and then through the neighborhood to the front door. Usually there are 3 to 8 bikes on the first train car; can be a bit crowded. This works for me; like to exercise in the morning, but by the end of the day, I'm ready to be home.


----------



## waynej437 (Sep 13, 2009)

I leave home about 5:15 am that in the dark, love it ! Take about 1 hour, 15 miles one way. Work 7 - 3, leave work about 3:30


----------



## rexs (Feb 11, 2012)

Well right now, as its winter, I leave around 8am, work counts my time on the bike as PT (Physical Training), so I get paid while I ride to work. I also leave work a bit early (but still paid) as its PT time.

Come summer though I will have to be at work at 0800 till whenever we get off.

Work also has a bike commuter program where they pay me a certain amount of money each month because I ride a bike for my commute. Not a lot of cash, but its meant to help me with bike maintenance costs.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^Holy crap! Where do you work? You're going to have everyone on this forum jealous. I've heard of the $20 reimbursement program. It is actually a government sponsored benefit. But that's nothing to get paid to ride a bike to work.

Edit: Never mind, I just saw your other post, Firefighter. That's why you get paid to stay in shape.


----------



## ojgville (Feb 1, 2012)

I leave around 5:30 am for what is according to google a 12.5 mile ride one way. It takes me about 50-55 mins depending on the wind and my legs. Today with 10-15 mph head wind and 35 mph gusts it was about an hour.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

In early December my wife totaled out her car. Just told her to drive mine and I started commuting. My commute is 27 miles round trip. I leave at 5am and work from 6:30am-6:30pm then commute home. 1hr each way on my SS MTB. I get passed by maybe 5 cars on each trip. I have about 4 different routes I can take from virtually no climbing to rollers to long climbs. For probably 80% of my commute I am literally only a few feet from about 30 miles of some of the best single track that NW Arkansas has to offer! I'll be taking advantage of that when we have a little more day light and the temps come up a bit!


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

...


----------



## ditchmedic (Apr 27, 2011)

Dang it. I'm a firefighter too but don't get paid for my commute. 

My ride is 10-11 miles depending on which job that day. Leave at 6:00 am return at 7:00 am or 5:00pm depending on the job (I also work at the hospital) 
My commute is almost all 2 lane state highway. There is a great bike trail but it double my distance to ride to it then into town.


----------



## Flats (Feb 3, 2011)

I just started a new commute. The old one was 16 km round-trip with lots of dirt options. I had a shower in the building, and a secure bike lockup in the parkade. I used to leave the house at 7:15 and be at my desk fresh as a daisy by 8.

The new commute is 22km round trip and has fewer dirt options, no shower, and no lockup. I shower at home now and leave my bike in my office, which is nice because I get to look at it. I also don't have to carry a lock. A Kryptonite New York u-lock weighs a ton- now it's like I hardly notice my pack! Even though it's a longer commute, I leave at the same time because the building opens a half hour later.


----------



## runthesingletrack (Jan 14, 2011)

Usually, my route is about 10m on the way in and closer to 12m on the way home (I take a little detour to avoid traffic). I typically leave around 6:15am and ride home just before 5pm.


----------



## Lucid (Jan 14, 2004)

*leave at 5:30- 26 miles one way takes about an hour and a half*

Twas burly this morning


----------



## cassava (Sep 14, 2011)

I start at a quarter past seven in the morning take about seven kilometers to my workplace in ten minutes and go home at a half past five in the evening.


----------



## hesston (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, since starting this thread, I have relocated...

I now commute at 1PM to work, 5 miles...and return at 12AM, 5 miles.


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

14miles off road in the morning with 1200ft of climbing at 7am, to be at my desk, working for 9:30am

5.3miles home ib the evening with 75ft of climbing!

Some mornings it's sooooooo tempting to hit the 5.3mile road route!


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I usually leave around 7:00, though I want to leave earlier (maybe 6:45). Usually leave around 4 PM.

23 miles each way. I usually hop online after the kiddo is in bed and do email or quick fixes when applicable.


----------



## hesston (Sep 21, 2009)

nachomc said:


> I usually leave around 7:00, though I want to leave earlier (maybe 6:45). Usually leave around 4 PM.
> 
> 23 miles each way. I usually hop online after the kiddo is in bed and do email or quick fixes when applicable.


Damn dude...when I started this thread, I was commuting just over 19 each way...that was killer (I live in the hills of southern Missouri). The only time of year I actually LOVED it was prior to racing season! I will always love biking, but the rest of the year, a much shorter commute would have been desired.

Now, I am at 4.5 miles each way.

23...that's awesome. :thumbsup: Good for you! I always hear stupid responses to commuting when people say, "I live too far away..." The response of "I live 19 miles away...and your point is?" usually took the wind out of their sails... :thumbsup:


----------



## cassava (Sep 14, 2011)

hesston said:


> Well, since starting this thread, I have relocated...
> 
> I now commute at *1PM to work, 5 miles...and return at 12AM*, 5 miles.


Do you work 12 hours a day? and still can do b2w? how terrible your employer is!


----------



## xpatenaude (Apr 19, 2009)

I leave at 4:45am each morning for a 23 minute ride. About 7 miles one way. Dark all year.


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

I leave the house @ 6:30 am start work @ ~7:00. Leave work around 4:30 pm. 6 miles each way.


----------



## SteveL7 (Sep 18, 2011)

I leave about 5pm and ride back around 5:30am each morning. 3 miles each way, 6 miles total.


----------



## rollinlegend (Feb 23, 2011)

I work from 9am to 6pm and I usually leave around 7:30am ish to get to work with enough time to get washed up and get dress. My commute is 25 miles round trip and it takes me 1 hour and 30 minutes to 1 hour to 45 minutes. I could make my ride to up to 50 miles round trip but I might do that once a month. I usually do my 25 miles round trip at least 3 - 4 times a week. 
My other commute is to my school which 7 miles round trip and I do that twice a week.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

~7.10 to start work at 8.30, ~16kms

takes about 20mins longer the run home, more uphill


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

I've started riding both ways for my commute recently. It's 18.5km each way. I leave home at 7:30am and I get into work about 8:25am. I leave work at 5:00pm and I'm home at 6:00pm.


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

Today was my first day commuting. I left at 7:30 and arrived at 7:35. My route is 1.2 miles. I'm a little more worried about my ride home today tho since traffic is definitely worse when I get off.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

It depends of the start of my shift which can change every month. Lately I've been starting at 9:30 which maens I leave the house at 8:45. The commute is 18 km one way.

Drew


----------



## corivus (Mar 13, 2012)

I leave at 10:50a and go to the grocery store to get a snack and then get to my work at 11:00a then I'm off at either 10p 10.30p 11p depending on which day of the week it is (yes I work that many hours) and am usually home pretty quickly. the commute is 1 mile both ways, but I go to and from work 2x a day so I can check on my animals so I guess I commute 2 miles to and from work a day. its all flat boring surface unfortunately


----------



## Whatbrakes (Nov 17, 2010)

My last commuting was leaving at 5:30am and getting home around 5:15 - 5:30pm 17mi rt 3 days a week. 2 days a week, it was 34mi rt and arriving home around 9:00 pm. I miss commuting but not those days. I hope to be riding again shortly.


----------



## flying_monkeee (Feb 4, 2012)

24 miles round trip. I start at 4:45am, do some PT, ride home around 5pm.


----------



## jasomurr (Oct 10, 2011)

Leave the house 5 am...leave the office ~3-330 pm, 19.3 miles round trip


----------



## kimbers (Jan 24, 2011)

10 miles each way into central london

i leave at 9-30 as i have to drop kimbers jr off at nursery!


----------



## Stugotz (Dec 14, 2011)

9 miles round trip. 7:30-4PM.


----------



## MP87 (Mar 23, 2012)

I leave home at 6:35 am, leave work at 4pm. I work 7:30am-4pm. Work has a bike room and showers.

My commute is about 6.5 miles one way mostly paved. Usually takes 20-25 mins. A few close trails can extend it by a few extra miles.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

I leave home @ 19:30 ride about 12 mi, leave work about 0600 am. Takes about 45min to work (downhill) and about 1.15 hr homeward (uphill).


----------



## lanetxgp1 (Apr 22, 2012)

Will be starting in a week or two.

Leave - 1:00p.m.
Return - 1:00a.m.

Dstance - 13.4 miles (one way)


----------

